
In Small Trial, EH301 Appears to Halt Progression of ALS - evo_9
https://www.alzforum.org/news/research-news/small-trial-eh301-appears-halt-progression-als
======
LinuxBender
That is good news for people suffering from ALS. Perhaps I read the article
too fast, but what exactly is "EH301"? Is that the combination of the
supplements NR+Resveratol or is that a separate compound all together?

It looks like NR has a greater effect on NAD+, but also has some dosage risks
based on some body building forums I just stumbled across. Apparently there
are other things you can take with it to reduce the risks?

